# swithland resivour+victorian waterworks, leicester



## jameswildcooper (Aug 2, 2011)

been to the resivour lots before but never been round the house or the waterworks so thought id go and have a look, all the land is owned by seven trent and is a very nice place to look around and alot of it is still in pretty good condition.
Deffo recommend looking around here and pop up to the quarry aswell as thats only behind the trees 
pics dont do this place justice...


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow !! Stunning place mate !! Thanx for showing us !!


----------



## MD (Aug 2, 2011)

nice work JWC


----------



## night crawler (Aug 3, 2011)

Well impressive, and the size of the Diesel engine.


----------



## jameswildcooper (Aug 4, 2011)

date stamped on the plate for the diesel engine is from 1955 so nice old engine...


----------



## Derelict-UK (Aug 4, 2011)

wow, thats a lot of photos!


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks an interesting site.


----------



## scribble (Aug 5, 2011)

A super site! Thanks for that. Is the reservoir drained or just very low because of lack of rain.


----------



## smiler (Aug 5, 2011)

I Enjoyed that, Great Pics, Thanks.


----------



## jameswildcooper (Aug 5, 2011)

scribble said:


> A super site! Thanks for that. Is the reservoir drained or just very low because of lack of rain.



its just v low because we have not had much rain. ive only ever been there once where the water has been flowing into the overflow.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, there's loads of interesting stuff there. Nice one, James. Fab place.


----------



## scribble (Aug 6, 2011)

I went on a course there once, when I worked for Severn Trent Water. It was a great location, with flowerbeds around that domed feature. 
On the subject if low water levels, we walked on the bed of the Emperor Lake at Chatsworth at Spring Bank Hol. I've never seen it so low. Since then, they've had to restrict the fountains.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 6, 2011)

scribble said:


> On the subject if low water levels, we walked on the bed of the Emperor Lake at Chatsworth at Spring Bank Hol. I've never seen it so low. Since then, they've had to restrict the fountains.


Ye Gods! I just googled up some images...that's one big lake! Went there with the family when I was little and I only really remember the cascade.


----------



## scribble (Aug 6, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Ye Gods! I just googled up some images...that's one big lake! Went there with the family when I was little and I only really remember the cascade.



It's the huge lake at the top of the Stand wood. It feeds all the waterworks , the HEP for the House and the toilets, fire sprinklers etc for the estate. It was like walking on the beach - and that was weeks ago!


----------



## listerofsmeg (Aug 7, 2011)

Great pictures JWC. Its been a while since I took a walk around here. I was up at the quarry last month and as per usual in warm weather there was people diving into the water. I think I should make it a rule to take my camera with me everywhere I go!


----------



## Kezza (Aug 31, 2011)

amount of times ive been by there and thought it was just a reeservoir and nothing interesting. Now im going to go and have a walk round after seeing these photos!  never noticed the water level so low either! Isnt it in use anymore?
Also, theres rumours that a village lies beneath the water! Is that true? :S

brill pics anyway


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 31, 2011)

visited a few times never bothered looking in the grounds thought it was a house doh!!!!

Brush (on that large engine) is the factory behing loughborough train station they made the 47 locomotive which entered service in 1965 and is still used on the mainline, looks almost big enough to be a loco engine


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 1, 2011)

nice set mate really fascinating looking place well done


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kezza said:


> Also, theres rumours that a village lies beneath the water! Is that true? :S



Thats Rutland water your thinking of Kez, think most of it got demolished though before they flooded the place.


----------



## scribble (Sep 2, 2011)

There's also the remains of a village under Derwent Reservoir in the Ladybower chain. I saw the house foundations during the hot Summer of 1976. There's also a valve house whose tower pokes up above the water. Many people think it's the church tower but that was blasted for safety reasons many years ago.


----------

